# Koozie printing with DTG



## RyanScam (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone printed Koozie's with their DTG? Just wondering if you used the pre-treatment/post treatment, or has anyone done a full color image on them? Im planning on trying the collapsible ones, theyll be here in a few days. Im sure I will be messing some up!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Ryan,

Most of the blank koozies that I know of are made out of polyester - which is not the best fabric for printing using a dtg ink on. This is why most koozies are done using dye sub. Some advancements have been done with dtg inks for printing on to polyester. So it is possible to do this, but pretreatment might be necessary to get the brightest colors. However, I know that the brightness and washfastness of dye sub ink is better than dtg inks. So I think the preferred method is dye sub and you could get a small system for much less than a dtg printer.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We have done the collapsible koozies and they do just fine!!!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Marilyn,

Will you please state which inks you are using, whether you are using a pretreatment and what your cure process is? This will help others repeat this process.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

We are using the R & H inks, we do not use any pretreatment, and we cure them at 380 degrees for 15 to 18 seconds. I think the ones that we use have a nylon cover over the neoprene.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

Interesting I've tried the vinyl covered collapsible koozies and after you heat press them they discolor.
The foam koozies we did on the dtg printing black on orange they accepted the color but weren't very bright didn't have enough black to make it worth your time. We have sublimated white koozies and they looked great. I'll stick to screen printing the majorty of my koozies.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Interesting you bring up Koozie printing, soon you will be able to print a full blown image 360 degrees.
_Because our world is not flat!_


Belquette Inc


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Interesting you bring up Koozie printing, soon you will be able to print a full blown image 360 degrees.


Sweet! I thought that technology was patented? Also, how ya' gonna cure them?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Don-SWF East said:


> Sweet! I thought that technology was patented? Also, how ya' gonna cure them?


1: It's all good! Many ways to skin a cat.
2: Insert cold beer.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> Insert cold beer


That means I could only print 4 Koozies an hour! I'd be too busy visiting the little boys' room!


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Don-SWF East said:


> That means I could only print 4 Koozies an hour! I'd be too busy visiting the little boys' room!


True , but once you get started you can start a production runnnnnnnn.


----------



## Plech (Dec 10, 2008)

Does anyone have a good source for the Koozies and seeings how this thread is a little old, are there any new techniques used to DTG them?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Plech said:


> Does anyone have a good source for the Koozies and seeings how this thread is a little old, are there any new techniques used to DTG them?


Check this thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/wholesale-t-shirts/t28732.html

I found it under the koozies search tag here


----------



## Plech (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Rodney I'll check them out.

From what I read above nylon seems to be the best choice for dtg on koozies...any other success stories?


----------



## aaprintsupply (Apr 6, 2009)

Another method you may want to consider is solvent printing. Solvent ink adhere to polyester without any pretreatment or post treatment. Also, you can skip another step as the inks air dry. I've done some tests for a customer who wanted to print on koozies and we were able to print full color images without a problem. However, there is no white ink for solvent that can be used as an undersbase, therefore you are limited to lighter colored koozies.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

FatCats printz, I tried to pm you but it would not go through I hope you find this.

You need to use the light colored ones. http://www.blankkoozies.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1003B These are the kind we tend to use most. We had actually bought the neoprene sheets at first and were cutting them out with a laser, but we found these and they were already to print. We just made a template in Corel and laid them out on the platen and printed on them then heat pressed them for 15 second intervals at 350 degrees so that they did not burn. Hope this helps.

Marilyn


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

The name Koozie is a Trademark of the Norwood Co. in Indy, In. They do protect it. 
The President is a nice guy and his lawyer knows how to right tuff letter.  smile 
All is well now. Hope you all can read between the lines.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

OK, I see this thread is over a year old..wondering if anyone came up with some new tips.. I have some burnt orange koozies needing just white ink.. any helpful advice..

Can you do two color???


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Belquette said:


> Interesting you bring up Koozie printing, soon you will be able to print a full blown image 360 degrees.
> _Because our world is not flat!_
> 
> 
> Belquette Inc


Any news on this, guys? I have lots of things I would love to print "full wrap"...


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

The feature is already part of the mod1 interface, we have had a working attachment for some time now but want to refine it further. We expect it late first or 2nd 1/4 next year. 

FYI, textile inks adhere quite well without any per or post treatments so it's a great application!
In addition the solvent module can also accept the rotary attachment for non porous substrates.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Mark,

Isn't there a patent on the rotary attachment for a printer? We looked into it about 4 years ago and were informed that the technology was patented.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Printing on a rotary drum has been in existence for many years. 
How you approach or implement the device has many possibilities.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Does that mean "no" it is not patented?


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Please read above post, pure and simple.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

I think my question was pretty straightforward, your answer was nebulous. I'll take your reply to mean that "yes" it is patented, and that you are trying to "work around" the patent by a technicality. I wasn't trying to start an argument, just asking a simple yes/no question.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Belquette said:


> Printing on a rotary drum has been in existence for many years.
> How you approach or implement the device has many possibilities.


Cryptic, as always Mark! 

I think Mark is acknowledging the existence of the patent, while also indicating that not EVERY angle of "rotary printing" has been afforded legal protection? There are usually ways around, I suppose.


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Correct!

Thanks,
It was also a good opportunity to show you a peek the _mod1's _simple Windows interface that replaces all the fixed and limited non upgradable operator interface panels found on most equipment.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

As always, I like that you are thinking! However, I would mention that a simple interface is far from even an inkling of a working product; I could whip up that interface in about 10 minutes, but that doesn't mean there's any code backing it up, or hardware to control.

I like the concept of being able to switch modules to print another ink set, on a variety of objects, but I'd like to see it become more than just a concept. The original post in which you said "soon you will be able to print a full blown image 360 degrees", was made 15 months ago...

I look forward to all the innovations, guys!


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Justin,

This is our current working interface so it's a bit more then a facade, wish it only took 10 minutes.
As far as finishing the rotary module, it comes down to priorities, as it turns out it's a cool device but I do not have many people asking for it, but provisions are there for it.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

> As far as finishing the rotary module, it comes down to priorities, as it turns out it's a cool device but I do not have many people asking for it, but provisions are there for it.


This along with the Solvent module will rock 
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Belquette (Sep 12, 2005)

Yep, the solvent module will find lots of niches especially with it's' extended ink sets


----------

